# China-Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz



## Piddel (27. Feb. 2011)

Hallo,

ich will im Frühjahr einen Sichtschutz vor den Zaun setzen. Lebensbäume und Sichtschutzwände aus Holz scheiden definitiv aus. Am liebsten wäre mir Riesenschilf o.ä. was schnell wächst. Auch im Winter gut aussieht und wenig Dreck/Laub macht. Und richtig großes __ Schilf würde ja m.E. nach mehr Teichfeeling nebst Sichtschutz versprechen als der blöde Zaun - bin nur Mieter.

Nun meine Frage: Kann ich in Teichnähe - ca. 3 - 4 m - Riesenschilf überhaupt setzen ? Man liest ja viel über Wurzelausläufer/Teichfolie und da hab ich so meine Bedenken. Ich würde zur Teichseite hin alte Gehwegplatten senkrecht einbuddeln um so ein "Auswuchern" zu vermeiden.

Anbei ein Foto vom Hausaufgang. Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## Eugen (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

hallo Peter,

du meinst sicher "Miscanthus sinensis"
Dies bildet meines Wissens keine großartigen Ausläufer,sondern wächst eher horstig und ist ein "__ Tiefwurzler".
Ergo gefahrlos für die Teichfolie und für deinen Zweck anwendbar.
Problematischer sind div. Bambusarten,aber auch hier gibt es horstig wachsende Arten, die gut geeignet sind.


----------



## MadDog (27. Feb. 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Hallo Peter,
ich habe letztes Jahr im Frühjahr mein Riesenschilf komplett entfernt. Zum einen hat das Schilf total gewurzelt und hat sich unkontrolliert ausgebreitet, obwohl ich dieses eingegrenzt hatte (dachte ich zumindestens). Die Verwurzelung war zum Teil bis zu 1 Meter weit. 
Zum anderen sind die langen Blätter in den Teich gefallen und die Stengel sind zum Herbst bei starkem Wind umgeknickt und ebenfalls in den Teich gefallen.
Ich würde nicht nochmal Riesenschilf an meinem Teich setzen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Annett (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Moin.

Auch meine Erfahrungen nach x Jahren Chinaschilf am Teich sind gespalten.

Angeblich darf man es ja im Herbst noch nicht zurück schneiden, weil dann Wasser in die Stängel eindringt und es davon kaputt geht. Wäre vielleicht ne Lösung, um das Problem am alten Teich einzudämmen....... 

Auf jeden Fall macht es ohne Sondermaßnahmen über Winter jede Menge Dreck. Wir hatten schon überlegt, es über Winter zusammen zu binden, damit die Blätter beim Horst bleiben und durch den Wind nicht im halben Garten + Teich verteilt werden.
Leider wurde das (mal wieder) vergessen. Bei Gelegenheit muss ich mal schaun, wie es derzeit am alten Teich aussieht. Ich komme dort nur noch seeeeeehr sporadisch vorbei. 
Der Horst wird übrigens jedes Jahr deutlich größer und kommt zumindest bei uns der Teichfolie gefährlich nahe. Abstechen ist auch nicht so einfach, weil die Teile richtig hart (verholzt?) sind.


----------



## Piddel (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Moin allerseits,

also ich habe von meiner Chefin das... :gdaumen... bekommen und möchte China-Schilf ( ....gigantus ) setzen. Für 20 Ohren plus Versand gibt es bei Ebaxx 5 Pflanzen in Töpfen.
Das müßte ja für 2 m Sichtschutz - wenn ich die versetzt pflanze - reichen ?

Ich hoffe, dass mit dem vergraben der 50er Gehwegplatten die Biester nicht zum Teich ausbrechen - oder ?


----------



## MadDog (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Hallo Peter,
da kann ich Annett nur zustimmen. Das herausreißen des Schilfs war eine reine Qual. Abstechen ging nicht, ich mußte mit Axt und dickem Meissel nach helfen um das Schilf heraus zu bekommen.

Ich glaube nicht, das die 50 Gehsteinplatten ausreichen. Zu Anfang ja aber nach einigen Jahren nicht mehr. Ich habe ein Stück ca. 20 x 20 cm vor Jahren gepflanzt und jetzt eine Schilfwand von ca. 3,00 x 0,50 cm weg gemacht.

@ Annett
Ich habe mein Schilf regelmäßig zum Herbst entfernt um die Blätter und Stengel im Teich zu vermeiden. Aber selbst bei Regen, Schnee und Frost ist das Schilf nicht kaputt gegangen.

Gruß 

Frank


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Ich finde ihn als Solitär superschön - aber warum so hoch ? Reicht nicht auch ein schönes Zebragras ? Denk daran, dass es einige Zeit dauert nach dem beschneiden bis er wieder einen schönen Sichtschutz macht. Welche Breite soll denn bepflanzt werden ?  Bei einer Baumneupflanzung muss ja ein gewisser Abstand zum Nachbarzaun entsprchend zur erwarteten Höhe des Baumes eingehalten werden - ob das bei dem Riesenschilf auch so ist  - ich würde mich da an Deiner Stelle mal schlau machen - nicht das es nachher Ärger mit dem Nachbarn gibt. 

PS: Fargesien sehen auch schön aus


----------



## Stoer (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Hallo Peter,

auch ich habe Riesenchinaschilf am Teich.
Optisch eine sehr schöne Pflanze. Habe inmiiten des Chinaschilfs noch Strahler platziert, sodass es von unten angestrahlt wird.
Eine Wurzelsperre solltest Du einbauen, da es mit den Jahren einige Ausläufer bildet.
Im Herbst schneide ich es regelmäßig runter, da die Blätter durch den ganzen Garten __ fliegen, sodass der Sichtschutz im Winter nicht gegeben wäre. Riesenchinaschilf runterschneiden ist aber auch eine schwere Arbeit, da die Stengel kräftig sind.

Kaum Blätter wirft Chinaschilf ab, wird aber nur ca. 1,80m hoch, dass könntest Du deshalb auch im Frühjahr verschneiden und es läßt sich aufgrund der dünnereren Stengel besser verschneiden.

Sichtschutz am Gartenzaun ist aber auch damit möglich:
http://www.haus-gartenportal.de/sic...idekraut_terrassensichtschutz.htm#heidematten
Diese kannst Du mit Kabelbindern am bestehenden Gartenzaun befestigen.


----------



## HSV (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Hallo,habe auch arundo dorax in Teichnähe.Höhe 4,40m.Schneide es im Spätherbst komplett ab.Stehen
lassen macht keinen Sinn.Pflanze treibt jedes Jahr neu aus.Ausläufer auf jeden Fall beobachten.Für mich
eine der schönsten Pflanzen,macht aber jedes jahr viel Arbeit.
Gruss aus Wörth
Tristan


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Genau, DAS ist das Riesenschilf: Arundo donax (... und nicht Miscanthus sinensis, das Chinaschilf')
Das habe ich vor 4 Jahren direkt neben den Teich gesetzt; 
für nahrhaften Boden ist das dankbar und wird dann bis über 6 m hoch - eine Pracht!
Zum Freihalten des Durchganges reicht eine Rhizomsperre aus Teichfolie bis in 60 cm Tiefe;
teilweise wachsen die Rhizome auch unter die Teichfolie,
aber die Halme kommen dann am als Kappillarsperre wirkenden Folienhochstand entlang heraus.
die in der ersten Häfte der warmen Jahreszeit wachsenden Halme verholzen prima und werden bambusartig fest;
sie eignen sich als vielfältiges Bastelmaterial und auch z.B. als Paradeiserstecken (so bis 2 m Höhe halt).
Leider habe ich kein besseres Foto aber ganz rechts im Vordergrund kann man es erkennen.
 

Ich kann das __ Pfahlrohr (wie es auch genannt wird) zur Teichrandgestaltung nur empfehlen.
Nur im Winter nach der Pflanzung braucht es einen Winterschutz, später hält es auch schlimmsten Frost aus.
Dabei sterben zwar die Halme ab (ausser in SEHR mildem Klima),
aber im April beeindrucken die neuen durch ihre sensationelle Wachstumsgeschwindigkeit.
Mit seinen breiten Blättern ist es sehr dekorativ und eine mächtige Erscheinung,
die kleine Teiche zu Kompottschüsserln degradiert. (Da sollte man besser kleinblebende Gräser setzen.)
Gut eingewurzelte Bestände wieder auszugraben ist eine echte Sträflingsarbeit, 
aber wenn man vorher ein bissl nachdenkt, wo man´s hinsetzt, 
ist das auch nicht notwendig.


----------



## Eugen (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Genau, DAS ist das Riesenschilf: Arundo donax (... und nicht Miscanthus sinensis, das Chinaschilf')
> .



Jawoll "Schlauerpeter" 
Wenn du allerdings den Titel des Freds liest und Piddels Beitrag #5 wirst du bemerken,daß eine gewisse "Lesekompetenz" nicht unangebracht ist.
Ob nun Chinaschilf,Riesenschilf oder __ Pfahlrohr   , hier zeigt sich zum wiederholten mal,daß eine korrekte (lateinische) Bezeichnung nicht ganz unwichtig wäre.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Völlig deiner Meinung, Eugen!
Nachdem aber der thread-Ersteller schon im allerersten Beitrag des Themas Widersprüchliches geschrieben hat
(im Titel spricht er von Chinaschilf und dann zweimal von Riesenschilf - mit Lesekompetenz war dem nicht beizukommen), 
hab ich versucht, einen klärenden ersten Satz zu formulieren.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Hi,

Stachelschweingras, Zebragras, Chinaschilf sind übrigens ein und dieselbe Pflanzenart. Ist sind alles !!! Miscanthus sinensis - nur halt unterschiedliche Sorten/Wuchsformen. Ein besonders großes Chinaschilf ist Miscanthus floridulus
Riesenschilf  (Arundo donax) ist was ganz anderes

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Hi 

Ich habe seit 25 Jahren das größere Miscanthus floridulus, früher auch : M. japonicus (bis 4 m hoch). Es stimmt dass die Blätter in den Teich fallen, wenn man es nicht rechtzeitig im Herbst zurückschneidet. Aber ich habe bisher nicht feststellen können, dass der Winterregen, der in die Halmstümpfe fällt, irgendwelchen Schaden angerichtet hätte. Man kann es ja auch sicherheitshalber abdecken. Aber ich würde beim nächsten Mal bei der Pflanzung mindestens 1,5 m Abstand vom Teich halten. Zwar haben die kurzen Ausläufer nie die Teichfolie beschädigt, aber der Wurzelballen drängt die Folie immer ein Stück weiter. Aber es ist auch eine sehr schöne Pflanze.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Piddel (6. März 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Völlig deiner Meinung, Eugen!
> Nachdem aber der thread-Ersteller schon im allerersten Beitrag des Themas Widersprüchliches geschrieben hat
> (im Titel spricht er von Chinaschilf und dann zweimal von Riesenschilf - mit Lesekompetenz war dem nicht beizukommen),
> hab ich versucht, einen klärenden ersten Satz zu formulieren.



Sorry,
ursprünglich bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass China- bzw. Riesenschilf ein und dieselbe Schilfsorte ist. Zukünftig werde ich nur mit genauer latein. Bezeichnung anfragen - oder auch nicht.
Damit sich der fröhliche überkompetente Teichfreund nicht mit den Belangen eines Anfängers belasten muß.  .....

Piddel

Nochmal ein Foto wie ich es mir vorstelle


----------



## derschwarzepeter (6. März 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Lieber Piddel!
Es hat nix mit überkompetent zu tun, wenn man die sie Dinge so benennt, wie sie heissen,
insbesonders dann, wenn man andere Leute danach fragt.
Nennt man die dann nämlich fälschlicherweise anders, passt einfach die Antwort nicht.
(Na, du hättest schön geschaut, wenn ich dir einen Riesenschilfwurzelstock gebracht hätte
und der im ersten Jahr einen 6 m hohen Buschen neben deinen Teich gezaubert hätte!)
Sobald man sich mit Lebewesen verschiedenster und eventuell importierter Arten beschäftigt, 
(also Fische nicht automatisch bloß __ Goldfisch ODER Koi sind und bei allem, was neben dem Teich wächst, "Schilf" genügt),
kommt man einfach nicht drum rum, die lateinische Bezeichung zu verwenden:
Die Händlerbezeichnungen sind da oft nur literarisch wertvoll,
aber beim Nachbarn nicht mehr gültig.

Für deine Zwecke tut´s das Chinaschilf sicher, aber du solltest bedenken, dass das nur im Sommer einen Sichtschutz bietet.
Eine Alternative (Rhizomsperre nicht vergessen) ist auch der Japanische Staudenknöterich mit den hübschen breiten Blättern;
kostenlos überall auszubuddeln, wenn man nur mit offenen Augen durch die Welt geht.
Wenn der Sichtschutz auch im Winter bestehen soll (Es ist nicht falsch im Winter Grünes zu sehen!), bieten sich horstbildende Bambusse an,
die es als Fargesia mit Angabe der Wuchshöhe in vielen Gärtnereien und Baumärkten gibt - die brauchen keine Rhizomsperre.
Der absolut DÜNNSTE Sichtschutz ist allerdings ein Maschendrahtzaun, der mit __ Efeu überwachsen wird:
Im Frühjahr kostenlose Stecklinge gepflanzt, ergibt das nach einem Jahr eine dunkelgrüne Wand!


----------



## Nymphaion (6. März 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Hallo Piddel,

ich weiß dass die botanischen Namen viele Leute abschrecken, aber sie sind unverzichtbar wenn man miteinander über Pflanzen sprechen will. Ich hab auf meiner Internetseite einmal erklärt warum diese Namen wirklich nötig sind und wie sie funktionieren. Ich hab noch nie selbst einen Link zu meiner Seite gesetzt, aber jetzt tue ich es ausnahmsweise: http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/shop_content.php/coID/62/content/-b--Botanische-Namen---b-


----------



## derschwarzepeter (6. März 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Waohh!
DAS ist wirklich eine tolle Erklärung für die Notwendigkeit der Verwendung wissenschaftlicher Namen - 
meine Hochachtung, Werner!


----------



## RKurzhals (6. März 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Hallo Piddel,
hab' von Zeit zu Zeit bei Dir mitgelesen . Die korrekten lateinischen Namen benutze ich selber gerne  (danke, Werner und Peter!), werde dafür aber von meiner family und allen Bekannten nicht gerade geliebt ... . Am ehesten ist man noch ein "Spinner" oder etwas "abgedreht". Darum finde ich Deine Frage voll in Ordnung .
Ich habe bei mir auch ein horstig wachsendes Chinaschilf. Das hat weder "spitze Wurzeln" noch überirdische Wurzeln, die eine Kapillarsperre beeinträchtigen würden. Daher kann ich es für den Teichrand nur empfehlen. Der einzige Haken sind die Monate Februar-Juni, in denen an dieser Stelle nicht viel zu sehen ist. Im Herbst/Winter lasse ich es stehen, doch mit der steigenden Wintersonne ist ein Rückschnitt nötig, da es in den "alten" Halmen ausschlägt.


----------



## Piddel (7. März 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Lieber Piddel!
> Es hat nix mit überkompetent zu tun,



Moin werter Peter,

leider habe ich desöfteren das Gefühl, dass Du förmlich eine Gelegenheit suchst anderen auf den Helm zu hauen. Mir vergeht  ( eventuell  auch anderen Anfängern ) dabei die Lust auf Hilfefragen und dann brauchst eigentlich kein Forum mehr. Was ich schade finden würde, denn es macht schon Spaß die Freude am gemeinsamen Hobby - "harmonisch" - auszutauschen.

Bin jetzt zwar vom Thema abgekommen aber werde gleich weiter ( latein ) studieren 

MfG
Peter


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. März 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

,

so wie Peter es empfhielt, habe ich auch meinen Sichtschutz gebaut. Ich habe dazu ein paar Balken imrägniert, grundiert und moosgrün gestrichen - diese in solche Erdhülsen reingesteckt und ebenfalls gestrichene Dachlatten dazwischen gestezt + mit Krampen nen Maschendrathzaun draufgenagelt. __ Efeu unten dranngesetzt und immer schön in den Drath eingeflochten wenns nen bissl gewachsen ist. Nach nun 2 Jahren hab ich einen wunderschönen grünen Sichtschutz.

Im Sonnigeren Bereich habe ich Clematis angesetzt, dies ergibt eine Tolle Blütenwand die im Frühjahr beginnt und sich bis in den Herbst zieht - als Arbeitsaufwand habe ich hier nur das Düngen mit Guano und das runterbinden im zeitigen Frühjahr.

PS: wenn Du bei etwas Wind draußensitzt, rascheln die Halme des hochgewachsenen Schilfs - mancheinem geht das aufn Keks - was möchtest Du denn nun machen ?


----------



## Piddel (7. März 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Moin nochmal,

@Ralf: sollte schon " ...Schilf ... " sein - wegen Teichfeeling incl. rascheln. Und __ Efeu scheidet aus weil das gesamte Wohnhaus ( Ausnahme Holzschuppen ) damit eingedeckt ist. Mein Vermieter ist da ein Fan von gewesen.

@all: Fragen zu Pflanzen  zukünftig nur mit latein Bezeichnung - macht Sinn hab ich eingesehen

@DSP !: Vielen lieben Dank für dein Angebot :

_ (Na, du hättest schön geschaut, wenn ich dir einen Riesenschilfwurzelstock gebracht hätte
und der im ersten Jahr einen 6 m hohen Buschen neben deinen Teich gezaubert hätte!_)

Komm vorbei ..:smoki.......reichlich Potenzial für das Riesenteil hab ich noch ( 20 m breit + 6 m hoch weiße Industriewand links hinterm Baum ) siehe Foto


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. März 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Lieber Piddel!
Ich habe ÜBERHAUPT niemandem auf den Helm geschlagen,
sondern nur aus deinem mißverständlich formulierten Text den verständlich falschen Schluss gezogen:
_Aha, auch wenn er zwar in der Überschrift von "Chinaschilf" spricht, 
wenn er aber dann im Text ZWEIMAL "Riesenschilf" schreibt, 
dann wird er wohl ... das RIESENSCHILF meinen!_
So hab das nicht nur ich gesehen, auch andere dachten, du meinst Arundo donax;
die Mehrzahl hat dagegen geraten, dass du meinst Miscantus sinensis;
einer dachte an das Riesen-Chinaschilf (Miscanthus × giganteus)
und einer hat die restlichen Gattungsangehörigen mitgebracht;
alles große Gräser, aber teilweise EXTREM unterschiedlich!

Dass jeder von etwas ganz anderem spricht und die Hälfte das gar nicht merken, 
diesen ganzen Schlamassel, gilt´s eben zu vermeiden
und das hat in allererster Linie der Fragesteller in der Hand:
Insofern geht´s hier nicht um den überkompetenten Teichfreund (Das ist ja kein Rätsel- oder Hellseherforum),
sondern drum, dass sich auch der Anfänger verständlich machen sollte (... und nicht zetert.).

Ich habe aber einen Tipp für dich, wie man das mit den lateinischen Namen lösen kann:
In der Aquaristik sind wir mit einer Vielzahl solcher (oft in 20 oder mehr Becken) konfrontiert,
- man ist sogar froh, wenn die Viecher nicht bloß nach einem Fundort z.B. L138 benannt werden - 
und ohne die korrekte Bezeichnung ist die Kommunikation mit Gleichgesinnten praktisch unmöglich.
Da hilft es, wenn man die Aquarien beschildert, so wie man es aus dem Zoo oder dem botanischen Garten kennt.
Das erleichtert das Benennen und merken tut man sich`s auch leichter!

P.S.: Vor der Industriewand machert sich der A. donax WIRKLICH super!


----------



## Piddel (8. März 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Moin,



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Lieber Piddel!,
> sondern nur aus deinem mißverständlich formulierten Text den verständlich falschen Schluss gezogen:
> Dass jeder von etwas ganz anderem spricht und die Hälfte das gar nicht merken,
> diesen ganzen Schlamassel, gilt´s eben zu vermeiden
> ...


 .. sorry - ist  dumm gelaufen !

Künftig werde ich mich halt besser auf ne Frage vorbereiten um so Missverständnisse zu vermeiden.
Zurück zur Baustelle : Werde wohl dieses kaufen: http://shop.ebay.de/i.html?_nkw=chi...=p3286.c0.m282&_mPrRngCbx=1&_udlo=19&_udhi=20 und wie bereits beschrieben einbuddeln. 

Freue mich weiterhin auf deine kompetenten Vorschläge Peter ! ....Hab ja noch genug Baustellen und die A.donax-Idee würde ich sehr gern umsetzen. Muß nur Chefin in die Spur bringen und mich ein bißchen schlauer drüber machen .... aber das Garten/Teichjahr fängt ja erst an.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (8. März 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Hi Peter,
das ist das große Chinaschilf und -mit Verlaub- es erscheint mir ein wenig überteuert:
Für die geplanten 5 Stück brauchst du ja 100 Euronen PLUS Versand - heftig!

Kannst du das nicht irgendwo ausbuddeln?
(Bei uns gibt´s da eine Vielzahl von Stellen agrikulturalem Wirkens,
wo eine gezielte Auslichtung für das ungestörte Wachstum der verbleibenden
UNBEDINGT nötig ist!  )


----------



## Piddel (8. März 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Hallo nochmal,

laut Angebot : http://cgi.ebay.de/5-Graser-Elefant...en_Garten_Blumen_Pflanzen&hash=item45f502eff1 sind das 5 Pflanzen in 9 cm Töpfen für 20 Oekken + Versand.

Ausbuddeln ......  (darf man aber nicht laut schreiben)


----------



## seppl (27. März 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Hallo, haben am Teich auch ein riesen Schilff oder was auch immer, schneiden es auch im Herbst kommt jedes Jahr wieder, macht eigentlich kein Dreck- Laub und so.
Gruß Marion


----------



## Piddel (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Hallo,
hier mal ein kurzer Zwischenstand zu meinem "Sichtschutzprojekt"

Das ausgeräumte Beet wurde im März mit 4 Miscanthus japonicum `Giganteus`am Zaun bepflanzt. Der vordere Bereich des Beetes wurde sofort von der Chefin in Beschlag genommen ..und von Ihr bepflanzt.
Der Teichschnodder und Bündel Fadenalgen aus dem Frühjahr sind direkt vom Teich ins Beet geflogen und haben dort hervorragende Düngereigenschaften bewiesen und für ein prächtiges Wachstum - von Frauchen`s-Pflanzen - gesorgt. 
Meine linke Miscanthuspflanze kommt besonders gut ...die anderen schwächeln noch.

Mal sehen was das """" China-Schilf """ im Herbst macht und hoffentlich ordentlich den Bauplatz verdeckt.

MfG
Piddel


----------



## Hüslischnägg (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Hallo Peter

Nun denn, ich muss wohl meinen Senf auch noch dazu geben. Natürlich gleich noch mit zwei neuen Namen. Ich hoffe, du verstehst mich ..... Auch ich habe sieben Jahre "Miscanthus giganteus"    oder "Chinaschilfos enormos" :scherz1 
am Teich gehabt. Ist wunderschön, ich finde aber, dass es ausser im Frühjahr schneiden und einige umherfliegende Blätter einsammeln nicht viel Arbeit gibt. Mir war es das wert, weil es wirklich gut aussieht, s. Bild. Allerdings muss man bedenken, dass sich das Schilf schon ziemlich ausbreitet, vor allem wächst es konisch. Das heisst es ist oben viel breiter und hängt dann nach unten. Wenn der Abstand zum Teich genügend gross ist, lässt sich da ein wunderschöner Sichtschutz, (inkl. rascheln, Teichfeeling und so realisieren). Wenn du 2-3 Pflanzen pro Lfm. rechnest, würde das genügen. Das Schilf breitet sich vor allem seitlich aus.
Ich habe auch mit "Stellriemen" eine Rhizomsperre gemacht, hat all die Jahre gehalten. Ist einfach sicherer , weil in Teichnähe. Aufpassen muss man nur, wenn in der Nähe eine Wasserleitung od. ä. durchführt.


----------



## Hüslischnägg (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

... habe sogar noch ein Winterbild gefunden mit Winterteich-Feeling ...


----------



## Piddel (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: China- Schilf in Teichnähe als Sichtschutz*

Hallo Jacqueline,
bis jetzt bin ich mit den im April gesetzten Pflanzen sehr zufrieden. Das Endergebnis wird sich zeigen - Bild folgt dann.  Hauptsächlich soll das ....?-Schilf ( hatte kein Latein ) als Sichtschutz im Herbst/Winter dienen wenn die anderen Pflanzen alle ihren job gemacht haben und alles kahl... ...aussieht.

Vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder !

LG Peter


----------

